# Putting my wife in her place



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife has always wanted a yellow convertable so i got her one for Christmas. OK, so it was 1:24 scale. Picky, picky, picky! She complained that she couldn't ride in it so told her I would create her figure in appropriate scale. Of course she had to have the flowing scarf. 










Next up is to figure out how to paint the scarf plaid.

Bob


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Well done. A female driver at the wheel of a sports car. that reminds me, I still have to paint my Carlo Spirito driver at the wheel of my 1925 Sun Star Ford one of these day 










Automobiles with passengers or drivers simply look better on model streets. 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree that drivers do look better... 

On my iindoor layout I have a 1950s ford truck with a driver behind the wheel... 

I also have a convertible parked by the Grocery Store with a kid in the passenger seat... 

They look more real with people in them... 

Philip


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Just found some well known filmstars behind the wheel of a 1925 Ford. 










My convertible passengers (woodland) meanwhile decided to leave the car to go fishing: 










Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You're a brave man, Bob. Emitting those words from your mouth.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great, Bob. Well done.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
When I need to paint something Plaid I just use regular "Plaid paint. 

Or a tooth pick and various colors I want in the scarf. 

I take a tooth pick and whittle it down on the end, back from the point for a 1/4" about 1/16" round then to a point. Then soak it in water till it is soft. It makes a nice small. 

This has worked for me painting miniature pictures in acrylics.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Yogi, thanks for the tip. I have a bunch of tiny line brushes but this sounds intriguing. I must give it a try. 

Bob


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet, lets see her after she's painted


----------

